
Ask HN: Any tech event/conference organizers here? - catchmeifyoucan
This might be a stretch, but I wanted to see if I could reach out to people who have previously helped organize events that have had over 500+ people. Maybe a Hackathon or a conference?<p>I&#x27;m working on a side project and I would love to interview you guys to learn more about your experience. Some things that went well, some things that didn&#x27;t. Please let me know if you&#x27;re open for a quick 15 min Interview.
======
premierCIO
I'm the creative director at a tech events company geared towards CIOs -
absolutely open to discuss

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Oh that's awesome. Fast response. Do you think you could send me an e-mail,
it's under my profile. Would love to set up a time to discuss.

